# Mcmaster-carr Lathe Dogs?



## Splat (Jul 8, 2016)

While putzing around McMaster's site I happened across lathe dogs *here*. Their prices are pretty cheap for new lathe dogs so I was wondering just how good can they be? I might need a 2" one for a job coming up. I usually make my own from shaft collars. So anyone ever got lathe dogs from them and how are they? Thanks.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jul 8, 2016)

sounds like you have never bought anything from mcm before.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 8, 2016)

They are fine for turning etc between centers . Just use an aluminum pad under the bolt unless you like marr marks on your finished pieces .


----------



## Splat (Jul 8, 2016)

mmcmdl said:


> They are fine for turning etc between centers . Just use an aluminum pad under the bolt unless you like marr marks on your finished pieces .



Which is why I like using shaft collars. McM does have mostly known brand quality items but I've gotten a few cheap Asian parts from them in the past, which really threw me. I remember when you could call them and ask them what the brand was for the item you were interested in and they'd actually tell you though I understand why these days they don't. Thanks Mmcmdl.


----------



## benmychree (Jul 9, 2017)

Splat said:


> While putzing around McMaster's site I happened across lathe dogs *here*. Their prices are pretty cheap for new lathe dogs so I was wondering just how good can they be? I might need a 2" one for a job coming up. I usually make my own from shaft collars. So anyone ever got lathe dogs from them and how are they? Thanks.


The first thing that I noticed was that they are made of cast iron, not forged steel as is the custom; they might not be too durable so far as possible breakage is concerned, and probably they are made in China, so the material may not be  very high specification; I'd pass them up and find some used forged ones on E Bay.


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 18, 2017)

Lathe Dog?


----------



## Splat (Jul 19, 2017)

kd4gij said:


> Lathe Dog?
> 
> 
> View attachment 237966



Watch out with that long hair, buddy!


----------



## chips&more (Jul 19, 2017)

I use my metal lathe daily. In the last 40 years I cannot recall needing a lathe dog. Turning between centers is not my cup of tea, if you know what I mean. Maybe it's old school? I have several friends with large machine shops, they don't use lathe dogs either. But don't get me wrong, I totally understand the application. I have a few in the piles, just looked, they are Armstrong and appear to be forged steel.


----------



## woodchucker (Jul 19, 2017)

benmychree said:


> The first thing that I noticed was that they are made of cast iron, not forged steel as is the custom; they might not be too durable so far as possible breakage is concerned, and probably they are made in China, so the material may not be  very high specification; I'd pass them up and find some used forged ones on E Bay.


I have a bunch of old lathe dogs, S/B , Atlas , Brown and Sharpe, Armstrong, all I believe are cast Iron. They don't look like forged Steel, maybe the B/S are..
I'm not certain.


----------



## neshkoro (Jul 21, 2017)

Any time you are turning between centers you will need one. No other way unless you hold one end in the headstock chuck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tq60 (Jul 21, 2017)

Turn between centers without one often.

Limited cutting but doable.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## neshkoro (Nov 27, 2018)

tq60 said:


> Turn between centers without one often.
> 
> Limited cutting but doable.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk



I’ve used a parallel clamp and a bolt in the face plate. Works ok in a pinch. I’m 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benmychree (Nov 27, 2018)

McMaster's dogs could be ductile iron, possibly nearly as strong as steel.  If one wants the best concentricity on a part, turning between centers is the best way to achieve it, but the setup is not as rigid compared to chucking, chatter can be a problem.  I rarely work between centers, but, do if the job demands it.


----------



## benmychree (Nov 27, 2018)

woodchucker said:


> I have a bunch of old lathe dogs, S/B , Atlas , Brown and Sharpe, Armstrong, all I believe are cast Iron. They don't look like forged Steel, maybe the B/S are..
> I'm not certain.


Armstrong's dogs are all forged steel, at least all that I have ever seen; I have never seen Brown & Sharpe LATHE dogs, they are probably grinding dogs, and yes, they are iron.  SB and Atlas, yes, likely iron.


----------



## pontiac428 (Nov 27, 2018)

Some of the dogs that I have are forged as evidenced by the wide parting line, but I don't think it is a high stress part by any stretch of the imagination.  They don't need to sit straight, and they don't need to engage the face plate at any particular angle or position.  I would expect the quality of the McMaster dogs to be up to snuff.  I turn between centers whenever possible.


----------



## KBeitz (Dec 5, 2018)

Never used one... They seem so old fashioned ...


----------



## CarlosA (Dec 8, 2018)

Splat said:


> Which is why I like using shaft collars. McM does have mostly known brand quality items but I've gotten a few cheap Asian parts from them in the past, which really threw me. I remember when you could call them and ask them what the brand was for the item you were interested in and they'd actually tell you though I understand why these days they don't. Thanks Mmcmdl.



You could also text message them - I often go back and forth with them about shipping quotes, brand names, quality, etc. 

They generally have parts made in China and India when there just is no USA anymore - the lathe dogs ive gotten from them have been made in india, but the price is competitive even with the cheap ebay sellers.


----------



## Doubleeboy (Dec 8, 2018)

I turn between centers using friction only and light cuts, works fine.  You can also use a drop of super glue on tip of drive center, let it set up, do the work and then remove with heat making sure not to breathe the fumes from heating the glue.


----------

